# PHP CLI Installiert? Wenn nein nachinstallieren?



## Freak2k5 (2. Juli 2005)

Hi,



wie kann ich rausfinden ob ein PHP Kommandozeileninterpreter auf meinem server installiert ist?

bei meinen cronjobs sagt er mir immer das er was nicht findet!

Wenns nicht installiert ist, wie kann ich das nachinstallieren?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juli 2005)

... ob PHP als Kommandozeileninterpretor installiert ist?

Einfach mal php -v ausführen:


> srv2:/# php -v
> PHP 4.3.11 (cgi) (built: Apr 16 2005 22:33:11)
> Copyright (c) 1997-2004 The PHP Group
> srv2:/#


----------



## Freak2k5 (2. Juli 2005)

er sagt mir immer command not found!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juli 2005)

dann bitte mal:

```
whereis php
```
ausführen.


----------



## Freak2k5 (2. Juli 2005)

Es kommt folgendes:


```
whereis php
php:
```


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juli 2005)

dann ist PHP nicht installiert .... bzw. als mod_php. Bleibt dir nur die Wahl, PHP neu zu compilieren.


----------



## Freak2k5 (2. Juli 2005)

kennst du irgendein howto oder nen tut?

ich will nicht alles zerschießen....


----------

